# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Is this fake deca :(

## Prem

Please let me know


The back says
Nandrolone Decanoate 200.mg
Benzyl alcohol I.P. 0.05 ml
Izopropyl alcohol I.P. 0.02ml
Oilly based q.s.

Batch No N2h-0009
Mfg. 11/2003
Exp. 11/2008

Lyka labs ltd

Bombay 400 099 India

I also recived Dbols which were from russia and have the triangle staped on it 
and dbols from thai which are pink BUT have just a line threw the middle no stamp

Anyone  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Prem

Yes but i did some resurching and found an acual picture of a web site saying Nandrolone Decanoate.. I clicked it and boom same picture and bottle but it didnt have any discrition of it just said it was from india

----------


## jeffsho28

did you ever try this i have it too

----------


## jeffsho28

did you ever try this i have it too

----------


## farrebarre

Its against the rules to post ugl names, block the name out, this is a warning next time ull get banned

----------

